# Crane setting power pole in water collapses



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I bet it was a fun day in the POCO's office today :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I would hate and I
Mean hate the conference calls after that one. We would be watching so many films. We turned three or four cranes over one year ..... Yeah that's gonna suck for a while.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool.

If you crank the volume it sure sounds like he revved up the crane just before the collapse.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I would hate and I
> Mean hate the conference calls after that one. We would be watching so many films. We turned three or four cranes over one year ..... Yeah that's gonna suck for a while.


Did I hear something about some shifting load taking out some homeless people in rail car at a CSX yard in Alabama yesterday?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Did I hear something about some shifting load taking out some homeless people in rail car at a CSX yard in Alabama yesterday?


Three dead Hobo's. Sad thing they was prolly kids. Happened in our Mobile yard. Made the safety call.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Cool.
> 
> If you crank the volume it sure sounds like he revved up the crane just before the collapse.


You can also hear someone yell "OH F**K!!!" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody jumped into the water.. that would of been my plan if something went wrong..

But it locks like they were not dressed to be in the water either... scary chit..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> I'm surprised nobody jumped into the water.. that would of been my plan if something went wrong..
> 
> But it locks like they were not dressed to be in the water either... scary chit..


The water is very shallow there. There is a narrow channel through the bay that runs maybe like 10, 15 feet deep but all the rest of it is only like 3 feet deep at high tide. At low tide most of the bay floor is exposed. All the seals swim to the sand bars and loaf around in the sun.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

"_I told you there was potential there..._"

What a douchebag. Potential for what? Potential difference? Gravitational potential? Potential to go horribly wrong? No Sh!t.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

We have potential to fail rules. If I have the potential to strike a train I must first take corrective action before placing myself in a potentially harmful situation. Talk about a crock of crap. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It almost looks like he got stuck during the turn and ended up side-loading the hell out of it with that last engine-rev which collapsed the boom.


nolabama said:


> ...We turned three or four cranes over one year ..... Yeah that's gonna suck for a while.


 I've only seen the results of one going down. Crawler crane. Guy tried to drive it off an untethered barge onto land, the barge kicked up, the crane dumped forward. The operator's excuse was that he'd never driven a tracked crane before. :wallbash:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

amateur crane operator.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

That reminds me of an incident when I was an apprentice. A mobile crane was moving across the site at a steel mill with the boom up. Then he hit the 115kv overhead lines. It was pretty loud, the crane was destroyed, and the operator was fired. I always thought traveling with the boom up was part of rule #1.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Here is a link to the news article with all the background info and stuff:
> 
> http://www.newslincolncounty.com/?p=76540


Interesting. Thanks for posting.

Best part:


> 7pm
> No one injured.


People screw up all the time. I have never sheared a crane, but
I have certainly messed up plenty of times, usually in smaller
ways. Thank goodness nobody was hurt.

1,000th post!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a journeyman that always said to admit every mistake, no matter how small. Then when you made the big mistake, you had established your honesty and you can deny, deny, deny.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't tell if the seagulls are laughing or upset.

Why can they only work for 2 weeks Eric?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

8V71 said:


> I can't tell if the seagulls are laughing or upset.
> 
> Why can they only work for 2 weeks Eric?


Regulations concerning working in coastal waters, I believe. Stuff like pile driving, etc. is only allowed to happen for a few weeks each year. It affects the wildlife, especially marine mammals (seals and sea lions) and birds and all that, so they try to minimize it.

There may be more reasons but I'm not too sure on the particulars. Green Light probably knows more about it than I do because of the project he's currently involved in but he's in frickin Hawaii right now being a bum :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

rexowner said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Best part:
> 
> ...


 Nathan gave us a E.T. tee shirt for our 1000th.Wonder if new owner going to kick anything your way.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Nathan gave us a E.T. tee shirt for our 1000th.Wonder if new owner going to kick anything your way.


I want a tshirt! I never got anything.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jza said:


> I want a tshirt! I never got anything.


Either did I. This is irrigatin


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> I had a journeyman that always said to admit every mistake, no matter how small. Then when you made the big mistake, you had established your honesty and you can deny, deny, deny.


Words of wisdom?!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Nathan gave us a E.T. tee shirt for our 1000th.Wonder if new owner going to kick anything your way.


I hit 1000 the other week and haven't gotten anything nor been contacted to be sent anything.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I hit 1000 the other week and haven't gotten anything nor been contacted to be sent anything.


You're entitled to 1000 Timberland Boot ads!!!!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

wendon said:


> You're entitled to 1000 Timberland Boot ads!!!!


Good thing I use my phone most of the time and if not I've got ad bolckers.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

not gonna get an "adda boy" for that one...............


----------

